#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Лекция в Бишкеке, 3 октября

## PemaTania

3 октября в Бишкеке пройдет лекция Владислава Ермолина "Введение в тибетский буддизм".
Владислав Ермолин - переводчик и преподаватель тибетского языка и буддийской философии в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Нью-Дели) и Институте Тибетских и Азиатских Исследований (Испания). 
Владислав - практикующий буддист тибетской традиции Карма-Кагью, ученик Ламы Оле Нидала.
Начало лекции в 19-00.

Желающие послушать, пожалуйста, звоните 0551999015.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (07.01.2014)

----------

